# How to paint on brand new Green-board drywall?



## ehoez

i just installed greenboard in my new basement..


what type of primer, and paint should i use?

i put kills latex primer on it, but i can still see the green a little.

did i mess up??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

You can use any kind of primer over greenboard just like you can use any kind of primer over drywall.

If you can still see some green through the primer, it's only because the primer you're using doesn't have very good hide. I'd put on another coat of primer.

You should use a top quality paint over that primer. Most people consider Benjamin Moore, Pratt & Lambert, Sherwin Williams and Pittsburg Paint's top-of-the-line paints to be top quality paints.

Very many people also consider Lowe's American Tradition a very good paint at a better price. C2 Paints are also considered very good.

I'd use a satin or semi-gloss for easy cleaning.


----------



## slickshift

The latex Kilz primers are not particularly good ones
But what's done is done

A proper primer coat does not have to look white like a top coat
It actually should be a little blotchy

There is almost never any reason for two primer coats

Two coats premium interior acrylic paint (BM, SW, P, premium lines) over top of what you have and you should be fine


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

I agree with Slickshift if you're planning to paint with a white or off-white colour like powder blue. In that case, the top coats will finish hiding the green for you.

But, if you're planning to paint with a high gloss, highly pigmented colour, like Blood red, Canary yellow or Navy blue, then I think it would be better to hide the green with primer rather than rely on the top coats to hide it.


----------

